# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  No Zombie Survival RP?!

## tnemrot

Suddenly, I don't feel very safe here, where's the Outbreak RP?
THERE ISN'T ONE?!  :Eek: 
.
.
.
Then we MUST start one...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Write up the rules, etc, if you want to host one.

----------


## tnemrot

I'm not active enough, and with my poor English skillz, it's a bit hard for me, so I'd much rather have someone else host it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hm, well to be perfectly honest I don't think anyone else is going to pick up the torch here. You can host it while being simi-active and with what English you know.

It's up to you.  :smiley:

----------


## Techno

I used to make a zombie-survival roleplay, but that was poorly made and terribly played-out. Maybe you'll be able to do better. Or maybe you would like some suggestions! Everybody throw in some suggestions here in what you want a zombie outbreak to be able. Virus? Spiritual possession? Nanites gone made? Umbrella Corp? Whatever, whenever, however, why-ever, and who the hell started all this mess.  :tongue2:

----------


## no-Name

I second the motion, DD's RP was interesting, but it was (as he himself said) poorly made.
If no one else has done it by the time im settled down and have reliable access to a computer, ill try and start one. But im all for following since I have very little experience, and even less time to organize it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Techno

We could work together on this, no-name. Joint-hosting an rp with each of us being able to manage it while the other is busy or away. Might work well in this fashion, as well as create different "flavors" for the rp whenever a certain person/people are managing it as a whole. Also, I'm up for discussing potential storylines and plots, so pm me if you are interested, or just meet me in chat. I'm always open to make a story. =D

----------


## no-Name

> We could work together on this, no-name. Joint-hosting an rp with each of us being able to manage it while the other is busy or away. Might work well in this fashion, as well as create different "flavors" for the rp whenever a certain person/people are managing it as a whole. Also, I'm up for discussing potential storylines and plots, so pm me if you are interested, or just meet me in chat. I'm always open to make a story. =D



;_;

----------


## Kael Seoras

Kinship?!?!?!  :Sad:

----------


## no-Name

> Kinship?!?!?!



Deader than a zombie. ;_;

----------


## slayer

I'll have you know, I survived a zombie outbreak and made it to a hospital. I forget the name of it...it started with an M though.

Anyway, me and 2 other guys and a girl made our way to the top to be rescued by a helicopter.

----------

